# Anybody take Progon B? X-Posted in "I'm Pregnant"



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I have been told that my progesterone is low and I also have some adrenal & thyroid issues. My chiro suggested that I take Progon B as soon as I suspect I'm pregnant to help prevent another miscarriage.

Anybody else take sublingual natural progesterone during early pregnancy? Any advice? What about side effects?

Please give me advice, as I feel that I might be pregnant again this month!


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

No moms taking natural progesterone?







:


----------

